# r33 gtr v spec (black)



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

hello i have been looking around for a new skyline . this will be my 3rd one .and have found one for sale on e bay the chap selling it says its a 1995 r33 gtr v spec and its black . i was always under the impression that they never made a black r33 v spec . have asked for a pic of the diff but nothing so far can some one help please ? thanks a lot edd


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Never heard of such thing as a black R33 can`t be a v spec.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

V-Specs came in any colour that was origionaly available.


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

1 for 1


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

that looks ace thanks


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

but is that a v spec


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

it' a black v-spec so my guess is yes...??


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

thats good enough for me . will have to go and see if the one the bloke is selling is . would have done anyway its just that its 150 miles away


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Do you NEED a Vspec?


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks very much


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

LOL, you read the first line of my signature didn't you.


Do you need a Vspec? The majority of folks could not tell the difference on the road.


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok sorry. no don't need a v spec at all , was just wanting to know if what this chap was selling was or not . would be more than happy with a normal r33 gtr


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Well, if you've got the money...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/118342-500bhp-gtr-everything-including-v-cam.html


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

it is very nice but to much gold for me i'm looking at half that really


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

33s did come in black and as a v spec

we have one in stock


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

edd_x2 said:


> but is that a v spec


Of course. :clap:


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

turns out it wasn't one


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

lol, what an ending!


----------



## liner33 (Feb 4, 2009)

what u lookin to spend?

what mileage?


----------

